# Scent Lok "base layers"



## woody116 (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried these? I am thinking about picking some up for next season. I have too much $ in camo stuff now, so I am not going to buy all new coats, bibs, etc etc.
They claim to be designed to wear "next to the skin", so I am just wondering how comfortable they really are. I could wear them as a second layer over long underwear when cold, but I'm concerned about warmer hunts.

Thanks


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have the base layers, but have some ScentLok pants and jacket that are made to go over you clothes.  I've been trying to find out more about this new Xscent clothing as a base layer.  The thread has silver in it which is supposed to prevent BO.  I read all about it, but can't do it justice trying to explain it, and some one else here at woody's put up a post about using one of the xscent tshirts this past bow season.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 17, 2005)

When you say "base layers"..........I may have to look them up.

I have the original old style scent lok suit that is worn up under your clothes. It works great. I keep my outer wear washed in no scent and kept in a conatiner with pine needles. The suit is too warm for archery season. I have to wait til I'm in stand to put it on.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 17, 2005)

*I have x-scent*



			
				HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> I don't have the base layers, but have some ScentLok pants and jacket that are made to go over you clothes.  I've been trying to find out more about this new Xscent clothing as a base layer.  The thread has silver in it which is supposed to prevent BO.  I read all about it, but can't do it justice trying to explain it, and some one else here at woody's put up a post about using one of the xscent tshirts this past bow season.


I bought the x-scent this past season.  I debated long and hard about it and huntnut pursuaded me to get it.  He said he like them so now I have both the top and bottoms.  They are ok in the winter cold, but don't do justice if the weather is warm.  Of course I did buy the layer that is supposed to be "warm".  As far as the scent control "silver"... I can smell my b/o, but it is really faint...and this is after sweating pretty good from mile long hikes in and out of the woods.  If you're looking for bow hunting clothing only...make sure you get the lightest weight ones.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 17, 2005)

The Wal-Marts in Gainesville and Burford has them for 35.00 each. Almost too good of a deal!


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 17, 2005)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> The Wal-Marts in Gainesville and Burford has them for 35.00 each. Almost too good of a deal!


Scen Lock Base Layers that is.


----------



## woody116 (Jan 17, 2005)

$35 is real good, I think they are around $50-$60 for each.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used the original sentlock layers in solid Green and they work great if you take the time and effort to prevent sents on your exterior clothing and foot wear   ie 2 8pts 180# AND 150# THE SAME DAY --SAME STAND --SITTING ON THE GROUND first in the am crossed my trail in and never reacted shot a 100 yrds with a 243 100gr dropped in 5 yrds second came in behind me and crossed my in trail  and fed  shot at 15 yrds same load dropped in 10 yrds /////scent control works but you must do everything from shower to changing clothing and shoes prior to entering the woods for best results  I now use X Scent under wear and Scent lock outer wear when hunting  but health problems have kept me out of the woods a lot the last 2 yrs so no good results the last 2 yrs   eddy


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 18, 2005)

woody116 said:
			
		

> $35 is real good, I think they are around $50-$60 for each.


Yeah, I know.  Almost half price sale!


----------

